# 5 under $5



## Snickers

I don't know how many of you know about this, but I just discovered it today! buycostumes.com posts 5 or more items that are under $5 monday through friday. A great deal! Random stuff, but I actually wanted the shoes they had on there today lol.

Here's the link:
5 under $5 ? Discount Costumes and Super Cheap Party Supplies


----------



## Rikki

Thanks! I had seen that before but had forgot all about it until I saw this post!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Thanks Rikki I will be sure and check that out now that I am home.


----------



## darth stygian

nice. I checked it out now that I got home.


----------



## Lady of Chamberwell Manor

Thanks! I check out buycostumes.com all the time and never knew they had that!


----------



## larry

FYI: The link has been changed. Affiliate links are not allowed.


----------



## Snickers

Sorry Larry! I now know about the affiliate links


----------



## Lady Nyxie

Awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## RRguy

Thanks to this thread, I checked out buycostumes.com and found the wig I've been looking for for over two years.


----------

